# Black Magic's 2010 tax time special



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

*Pro Magic Balls*</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for *years* !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 45.00 per pair...Or 39.00 if added to any kit !!!!!

We also offer a _*UNI-BALL*_, these are a universal ball that will work with any size cylinder shaft, these can exceed a 45 degree shaft angle with-out binding on ring.
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMUNI-BALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
These balls are made off-shore and use a larger diameter housing to accomodate the bigger ball. 
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 55.00 per pair

*The Gear Clamp*, Fits Marzocchi and Rockford gears, When installed on a new gear, these clamps will Aid in the help of gear distortions, under extreme pressures !!!!! It will allow the gear to create and build more pressure with less loss of pressure from _"bleed-off"... _You'll notice faster responce and longer gear life with the Pressure clamp
35.00 each or <span style=\'color:red\'>60.00 for 2, we only have about 21 of these in stock, so hurry up and get them while they hot :biggrin: 


I will post up more item's tomorrow and this offer will start on monday (02-08-10)till we sell-out :biggrin: Also to all our wholesalers and distributors, we will have added discounts for you. Thanks everyone for your support,,,Ron @ BMH


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

nice, gotta hit yall up on monday for some dealls :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 7 2010, 05:33 AM~16538096
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We takin 2010 to a whole new level :biggrin: 

Even got Big-M workin O.T round her


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Smokin Deals!  Get your BMH Equipment......GET IT WHILE ITS HOT!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

damn ron can i call you tomorrow for that set up i wanted then. pm me or call me when you ready homie!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Forgot Jr. I'll hit ya tomorrow bro...

I had some P.M's about the new design, of the Rockford. So heres a few pics tp help
















By smoothing this are , it allows more back pressure to force on the gear and pushes the gear to seal tighter into the suction side 

















You get the idea...With the small mass and less friction ,with the same cubic cm per revolution of displacment the more effecient this gear is.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

its all good brah! you got my number, i'll be chillin at home. shootz cuuuuz!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

what about a 4 pump kit? :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 04:17 AM~16538077
> *Pro Magic Balls</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for years !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 07:20 AM~16538138
> *Forgot Jr. I'll hit ya tomorrow bro...
> 
> I had some P.M's about the new design, of the Rockford. So heres a few pics tp help
> ...


how much 4 a number 10 gear , id like to try one.


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

hey ron what kinda price can u do on 2 chrome or polished blocks with the side returns? And i need some 4 or 4 1/2 ton chrome coils. Let me know please.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be putting in my order for the 2 pump setup in about a week or 2 when my taxes direct deposit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 7 2010, 08:40 AM~16538335
> *what about a 4 pump kit? :biggrin:
> *


yeah... what's up on a 4 pump kit Ron? :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

ILL TAKE A GEAR CLAMP!! NEED ONE FOR MY PORTED GEAR!


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

:wow: how much for 2 pump setup with pair of 4 and 3 yon coils?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for some bad azz deals.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Great deals!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 05:17 AM~16538077
> *Pro Magic Balls</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for years !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Best company in the business...You'll get your moneys worth with the BMH crew.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

awesome deals get em whilst there hott and available


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*TTT for some good deals * :thumbsup:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Can you guys ship to Vancouver and do you take paypal :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

how about an all black kit?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 7 2010, 09:12 PM~16542454
> *how about an all black kit?
> *


x2

or just some single street pumps


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 7 2010, 07:12 PM~16542454
> *how about an all black kit?
> *


x4


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

superdeals :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Feb 7 2010, 11:57 AM~16539694
> *:wow:  how much for 2 pump setup with pair of 4 and 3 yon coils?
> *


and marzocchi motors?


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 04:17 AM~16538077
> *Pro Magic Balls</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for years !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


dam those magic balls r badass and sum good prices bmh TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 05:20 AM~16538138
> *Forgot Jr. I'll hit ya tomorrow bro...
> 
> I had some P.M's about the new design, of the Rockford. So heres a few pics tp help
> ...


how much, i really would like to try one of these , ..maybe 2 of them :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Feb 7 2010, 07:12 PM~16542454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean marzocchi gears :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ron dont forget to call me on monday when you can. jus check the pm i sent you thanks nikkah!


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

ttt for one hell of a deal :thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

BMH always putts down for thre homies TTT for the BMH CREW


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 8 2010, 12:13 AM~16543894
> *for the price why not have chrome instead of black :dunno:
> you mean marzocchi gears  :biggrin:
> *


don't want a chromed out trunk


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

PM'd


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

3 PUMP KIT WITH RETURN HOSES HARDLINED?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Any tax time deals on some adel 2's???


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

how long it this gonna last?
cause up here we dont do our taxes at the same time as you guys


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 7 2010, 06:05 PM~16542401
> *Can you guys ship to Vancouver and do you take paypal  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 7 2010, 09:13 PM~16543894
> *for the price why not have chrome instead of black :dunno:
> you mean marzocchi gears  :biggrin:
> *


yea, I was drunk last night. Trippin. :biggrin:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 7 2010, 10:40 AM~16538819
> *hey ron what kinda price can u do on 2 chrome or polished blocks with the side returns? And i need some 4 or 4 1/2 ton chrome coils. Let me know please.
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 06:20 AM~16538138
> *Forgot Jr. I'll hit ya tomorrow bro...
> 
> I had some P.M's about the new design, of the Rockford. So heres a few pics tp help
> ...


I knew you still had a crush on Rockford  Been wondering why they didnt do fewer-toothed gears like they used to. Does it have any less sealing power to build high pressures? Any changes to the Super 80?


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 7 2010, 06:12 PM~16542454
> *how about an all black kit?
> *



So are you talking black all the way down to the blocks and backing plates????


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 8 2010, 11:53 AM~16549281
> *So are you talking black all the way down to the blocks and backing plates????
> *


i would be interested in a all black set-up also


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 8 2010, 10:54 AM~16549289
> *i would be interested in a all black set-up also
> *



The special kinda is what it is!! But we can always put you a price together on a black on black set up, anodized the whole nice yards, but once we start anodizing stuff the price inflates!! Let me know!! PM me some details and I will get you a quote working!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Tax time deals on Adels???


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wassup jessica!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 8 2010, 02:53 PM~16549281
> *So are you talking black all the way down to the blocks and backing plates????
> *


I mean all natural but the dumps. I am going for a stripped down look in my car and am weighing my options.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 8 2010, 11:22 AM~16549464
> *I mean all natural but the dumps. I am going  for a stripped down look in my car and am weighing my options.
> *




PM sent!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 8 2010, 11:14 AM~16549423
> *wassup jessica!
> *




:wave:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 8 2010, 11:47 AM~16549623
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit+Feb 7 2010, 08:25 AM~16538468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 8 2010, 02:15 PM~16549823
> *pm sent
> what size port's
> 
> ...


its just for a street set up. let me know what u can do homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 7 2010, 09:08 PM~16543836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


april 15th


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Feb 8 2010, 01:26 PM~16549930
> *its just for a street set up. let me know what u can do homie
> *


pm sent


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 8 2010, 02:34 PM~16550014
> *pm sent
> *


thanks homie i will get back to u asap


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

WHAT UP BIG M HOW MUCH FOR THE 2 PUMP KIT UPGRADED TO 16 INCH CYLINDER AND REVERSE DEEP CUPS AND A REGULAR ADEX SHIPPED TO BAKERSFIELD, CALI


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

JUST PM ME THE PRICE SHIPPIN AND ALL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AINT NUTTIN TC_@Feb 8 2010, 02:15 PM~16550455
> *JUST PM ME THE PRICE SHIPPIN AND ALL
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*FINALY WHAT YOU BEEN WAITING FOR.. TAX TIME SPECIAL'S *


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Bump for some good deals


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 7 2010, 09:47 AM~16538856
> *I'll be putting in my order for the 2 pump setup in about a week or 2 when my taxes direct deposit. :thumbsup:
> *



PULLING THE TRIGGER I SEE... LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT HOMIE..


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 8 2010, 04:45 PM~16550715
> *PULLING THE TRIGGER I SEE... LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT HOMIE..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks to BMH for callin back. I know you guy are hella busy.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt for the best deals of the season


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

THANKS BIG M TTMFT BLACK MAGIC :biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 8 2010, 03:28 PM~16549945
> *pm sent
> 
> what size block's & fitings.. street or compitition :0
> ...


Competetion quote me 3/8 and 1/2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Feb 8 2010, 03:59 PM~16551329
> *Competetion quote me 3/8 and 1/2
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Still waiting on my pm


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I NEED SOME STUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 8 2010, 06:02 PM~16552413
> *Still waiting on my pm
> *


give them some time, cuz they're really busy with all the orders. :biggrin:


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

should have waited bought a whammy setup this past saturday from hilow came out to 1,100 and still having to chrome some shit..


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Anything on Chrome whammy tanks?


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

How about some 4 or 4 1/2 ton coils?THANX :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Feb 8 2010, 02:14 PM~16549423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

PM me a price for the 2 pump setup upgraded to carling switches (6), a set of 3 ton coils, and possibly a pre wired fbss rear corners 6 switch panel with the carlings in it? Let me know.


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

Any tax special on 4 pump set-ups.... :uh:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

whats up to ron and the crew at bmh :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 8 2010, 11:54 PM~16555762
> *PM me a price for the 2 pump setup upgraded to carling switches (6), a set of 3 ton coils, and possibly a pre wired fbss rear corners 6 switch panel with the carlings in it? Let me know.
> *


We don't use carling's anymore...They were hit and miss ...I use the Cole-Hersee brand ,which has been good to us...I'll get you a quote over by tomorrow, on what you asked


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Feb 9 2010, 12:38 AM~16556254
> *whats up to ron and the crew at bmh :thumbsup:
> *


Just busy as hell...Phones didn't stop ringing today :biggrin: 

And now I got to put in some late nites to get the shop work done too... :happysad:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 8 2010, 11:48 PM~16556370
> *Just busy as hell...Phones didn't stop ringing today :biggrin:
> 
> And now I got to put in some late nites to get the shop work done too... :happysad:
> *


pm me when you can about pm i sent on sat. dont want to miss out on those deals. thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2010, 01:46 AM~16556343
> *We don't use carling's anymore...They were hit and miss ...I use the Cole-Hersee brand ,which has been good to us...I'll get you a quote over by tomorrow, on what you asked
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Waiting on a PM back to fianlize.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 9 2010, 12:35 PM~16560962
> *Waiting on a PM back to fianlize.
> *


pm sent


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 9 2010, 03:50 PM~16561077
> *pm sent
> *



Back at ya. :cheesy:


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Heyman ill take two 2 pump kits chrome for 925...DEALL... im in Calgary Alberta...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey ron LMK when you get my stuff at the shop. it should get there by mon or tuesday. or just give me a call. tell jess and oj thanks too.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2010, 01:46 AM~16556343
> *We don't use carling's anymore...They were hit and miss ...I use the Cole-Hersee brand ,which has been good to us...I'll get you a quote over by tomorrow, on what you asked
> *


Make that a shipped price to 50314 Des Moines Iowa if you could, thanks Ron. Im gonna be filing my taxes tonight so I should be ready to send you the money in 2 weeks or less.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 04:17 AM~16538077
> *Pro Magic Balls</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for years !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'd like to give out the award for outstanding customer service to Jessica, Ron, OJ, Big M, and the rest of the staff. I called and placed an order yesterday, and it arrived today!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 9 2010, 02:42 PM~16562019
> *I'd like to give out the award for outstanding customer service to Jessica, Ron, OJ, Big M, and the rest of the staff.  I called and placed an order yesterday, and it arrived today!
> *


thats why they on top ,sup homie


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Sup Stevie......you gonna go to AZ show next month?


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Feb 8 2010, 11:25 PM~16556126
> *Any tax special on 4 pump set-ups.... :uh:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

any tax special on a set of upper and lower adjustable trailing arms, chrome??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 9 2010, 02:42 PM~16562019
> *I'd like to give out the award for outstanding customer service to Jessica, Ron, OJ, Big M, and the rest of the staff.  I called and placed an order yesterday, and it arrived today!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey perm whats a set of chrome adjustables uppers and lowers for an 83 coupe? i might need some soon :biggrin:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

dose the set up come with coils


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 9 2010, 03:17 PM~16562411
> *any tax special on a set of upper and lower adjustable trailing arms, chrome??
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Feb 9 2010, 03:27 PM~16562511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 9 2010, 04:30 PM~16562542
> *:nosad:
> *


can i get price on them anyways.. 75 caprice.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 9 2010, 03:40 PM~16562651
> *can i get  price on them anyways.. 75 caprice.
> *


sure what size :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 9 2010, 02:54 PM~16562149
> *Sup Stevie......you gonna go to AZ show next month?
> *


yes sir you lot going we got a hook up on some cheapish rooms holla if ya need any bro


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

fuck,, i called 2wice no1 answered this morning. :happysad:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Feb 9 2010, 07:04 PM~16564813
> *fuck,, i called 2wice no1 answered this morning. :happysad:
> *


they real buzy call them rite now big m will answer


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Feb 9 2010, 07:04 PM~16564813
> *fuck,, i called 2wice no1 answered this morning. :happysad:
> *


sorry player.. we was hella bizy.. sorry i mis'd your call but im here till 7pm west coast time


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Got impatient and fucked with lowlife,, I was trying to run with the home team company but didn't work out,, maybe next time. :scrutinize:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

6 Members: 81cutty, stevie d[/b], 86hydroblazer


sssssup fellasssss :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Feb 9 2010, 07:13 PM~16564928
> *Got impatient and fucked with lowlife,, I was trying to run with the home team company but didn't work out,, maybe next time. :scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :uh: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:   :nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16564966
> *6 Members: 81cutty, stevie d*, 86hydroblazer
> sssssup fellasssss  :biggrin:
> [/b]


sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup mondo :ninja:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

I kno like I said if u would answer ya phone it would of been cracking,, Iv'e always wanted to try BM specially coming from my home town,, post up the rest of the tax time special if there is more and I might have to dig deep.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Paypal sent. Thanks guys.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Feb 9 2010, 04:27 PM~16562511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

magoo, All Out Customs

Wad up homies :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

scooped up some gear clamps. and Rons on it with improving some stuff for me. ill post that stuff when i get it back


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

whats the price on some 6'' chrome cylinders


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey ron hit me up 928-897-4521 i can never get you on the phone, haha, you pay all those guys to answer phones so you can do all the work, lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 9 2010, 10:41 PM~16567464
> *hey ron hit me up 928-897-4521 i can never get you on the phone, haha, you pay all those guys to answer phones so you can do all the work, lol
> *


I pay these guys to keep me off the phone, I chit chat tooooo much

Remember what Tommy said, the game is to be told not sold :0


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2010, 08:40 PM~16566345
> *magoo, All Out Customs
> 
> Wad up homies :biggrin:
> *



Wad up Ron, got my fam coming through Vegas next week, might send them over to pick up some more stuff.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 10 2010, 12:20 AM~16568849
> *Wad up Ron, got my fam coming through Vegas next week, might send them over to pick up some more stuff.
> *


Coo,coo...


Just wanted to thank everyone for your orders. These kits are flying like hot cakes of the giddle. At this rate the sale might end real quick...Cuz they clearin us out  :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

well hit me up today. we might be able to work some shit out!!!


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Ron i'm ready to put in my order, my tax money will be here not this friday but next friday. Hit me up when you got that quote with the tax time setup, pre wired fbss rear corners 6 switch panel and the set of 3 ton coils. :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

whats the price on the adell II's ?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 10 2010, 07:06 AM~16570425
> *whats the price on the adell II's ?
> *


chrome or raw :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 10 2010, 07:06 AM~16570425
> *whats the price on the adell II's ?
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

Lookin real good Ron, Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

:dunno: waiting on quote


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Feb 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16577509
> *:dunno: waiting on quote
> *


435 plus 50=485
chrome tank =40
polished block=15
polished back plate=10
or
steel back plate chrome for 55 more

LMK homie,how you would like to do it, and I'll work some discounted magic thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2010, 07:46 PM~16576162
> *Lookin real good Ron, Keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Super Bob :biggrin:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

Chrome 2 ton springs?


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Feb 8 2010, 11:27 PM~16555433
> *How about some 4 or 4 1/2 ton coils?THANX :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

WASSUP JERRY :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2010, 09:40 PM~16578351
> *435 plus 50=485
> chrome tank =40
> polished block=15
> ...


complete pump with the upgrade. polished block and backing plate. ill paint the tank also 1/2 y-block all around and an adell II. thanks lmk


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 10 2010, 11:35 PM~16580157
> *WASSUP JERRY :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Not much.... Whats up with you homie :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 11 2010, 12:38 AM~16580168
> *Not much.... Whats up with you homie  :wave:
> *


I DIDNT HAVE THE 3/4 TO 3/4 EITHER :angry:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm glad I got my kit in early, cuz like what shaggy said, they're moving like scooby snacks! Haha!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

price for a 3pump kit?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Feb 11 2010, 06:54 AM~16580858
> *price for a 3pump kit?
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper+Feb 11 2010, 08:54 AM~16580858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



send one this way two :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 10 2010, 11:40 PM~16580179
> *I  DIDNT HAVE THE 3/4 TO 3/4 EITHER  :angry:
> *


You do now ...... :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Black Magic's 2010 tax time special, Hookin up da homies with deals of steel




You got any good deal for homies that dont get tax money? :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Feb 11 2010, 01:12 PM~16583836
> *Black Magic's 2010 tax time special, Hookin up da homies with deals of steel
> You got any good deal for homies that dont get tax money?  :cheesy:
> *


all you got to do is call


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Pro Magic Balls*</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for *years* !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 45.00 per pair...Or 39.00 if added to any kit !!!!!

We also offer a _*UNI-BALL*_, these are a universal ball that will work with any size cylinder shaft, these can exceed a 45 degree shaft angle with-out binding on ring.
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMUNI-BALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
These balls are made off-shore and use a larger diameter housing to accomodate the bigger ball. 
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 55.00 per pair

*The Gear Clamp*, Fits Marzocchi and Rockford gears, When installed on a new gear, these clamps will Aid in the help of gear distortions, under extreme pressures !!!!! It will allow the gear to create and build more pressure with less loss of pressure from _"bleed-off"... _You'll notice faster responce and longer gear life with the Pressure clamp
35.00 each or <span style=\'color:red\'>60.00 for 2, we only have about 21 of these in stock, so hurry up and get them while they hot :biggrin: 
I will post up more item's tomorrow and this offer will start on monday (02-08-10)till we sell-out :biggrin: Also to all our wholesalers and distributors, we will have added discounts for you. Thanks everyone for your support,,,Ron @ BMH

ttt


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats only $25.00 the reg. price on the kit thats not a tax sale. A tax sale would be $900.00 for the kit. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 11 2010, 04:18 PM~16586175
> *Thats only $25.00 the reg. price on the kit thats not a tax sale. A tax sale would be $900.00 for the kit. :biggrin:
> *




hmmmm......by my calculations with the upgrades like deep cups for the front and powerballs it is a $85.00 reduction off what the regular kit with these upgrades would be!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 11 2010, 05:18 PM~16586175
> *Thats a good deal only $935.00 the  price on the kit thats  a tax sale. more stuff 4 the tax sale would be nice.. i wish it was $900.00 for the kit. :biggrin:..thank's for a good tax sale
> *



thank's homie we do our best for the best deal's


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: STREET HUSTLE, Mrs. Black Magic, bbaker78634
:wave: wht up jess and perm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 11 2010, 05:31 PM~16586329
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: STREET HUSTLE, Mrs. Black Magic, bbaker78634
> :wave: wht up jess and perm
> *


ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup :h5:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i really enjoy the cut away pix you take of your products to show what's really goin on inside, very professional in my opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 11 2010, 06:40 PM~16585786
> *2 PUMP CHROME KIT</span>with choice of #8 or #10 re-designed Rockford gear,Choice of triple seal chrome cylinders (6's thru 12's) ; Deep front cup,coil-over rear cup and Pro "Magic Balls" ; #6 high pressure hoses with bite to wire fittings ; (4) chrome and polished dumps,w ith all chrome 3/8 fitting ; (4) or (6) Cole-Hersy switches
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/2pumpstreetkitchrome-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Complete kit <span style=\'color:red\'>$925.00
> *


Can the kit be upgraded at all? Or is it whats listed is what you get no changes? Also is that price ($925) with or without shipping? You running out of these kits yet? Don't get my tax money til tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

off topic, but are you going to the Viva Las Vegas car show? If so we should meet up. I missed you at West Coast.


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

how much shipped to 78840 tx


----------



## iHopp (Sep 19, 2007)

SUP WITH SOME SPRING'S? 
GOT ANY IN STOCK??


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

PM sent for info and price on a set of power balls and coil over cups.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz+Feb 11 2010, 01:06 PM~16583788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a few week's out..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 12 2010, 04:30 PM~16595773
> *PM sent for info and price on a set of power balls and coil over cups.
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 11 2010, 11:19 PM~16590001
> *how much shipped to 78840 tx
> *


what you need shiped.. :dunno:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 11 2010, 11:19 PM~16590001
> *how much shipped to 78840 tx
> *


A setup


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Feb 12 2010, 04:51 PM~16595943
> *A setup
> *


pm sent


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 12 2010, 06:35 PM~16595825
> *pm sent homie
> *


Order placed. Hell of a deal got the power balls and cups less than I would have payed locally for just the power balls.


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

GOT MY SET UP IN THE MAIL YESTURDAY READY TO INSTALL THIS WEEKEND THANKS....... I FORGOT TO ORDER DEEP COIL OVER CUPS HOW MUCH R THOSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Are there any specials on OSN set-ups?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Up for a good crew. looking forward to doing more business with you guys.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WAY TO KEEP BM ON TOP RON AND THE REST OF THE CREW..

BLACK MAGIC TTT


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Feb 11 2010, 12:37 AM~16580166
> *complete pump with the upgrade.  polished block and backing plate. ill paint the tank also 1/2 y-block all around and an adell II. thanks lmk
> *


:dunno: will i ever get a quote???


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I try call them n find out.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 12 2010, 04:30 PM~16595773
> * info and price on a set of power balls and coil over cups.
> *


x2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+Feb 12 2010, 07:49 PM~16597445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

Big M on it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Handle dawg


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 13 2010, 02:56 PM~16603131
> *Big M on it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Handle dawg
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 13 2010, 10:54 PM~16603803
> *:biggrin:  :h5:
> *


Big M sent you a pm for a price quote :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

i need price on 2 accums for front with all fittings, cups and springs shipped to 28405. im not sure what springs will be best for my application. car is 85 fleet, i just want a smooth ride. i've had 2tons in front and it was way too soft. this car will only be f,b,s,s


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

Big M sent pm for price quote


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

will get to ya first thing Monday


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559+Feb 13 2010, 12:57 PM~16602172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did quote ya :biggrin: you just keep adding more stuff  , I'll hit ya on Monday


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

TTT. :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Quick question for you ron or bigM. how many tons are the Yellow coils i got from you guys?


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Sent you a PM for a quote, shipped


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

hey ron are you gonna have a booth at the az show


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+Feb 12 2010, 07:49 PM~16597445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes we will


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 15 2010, 06:06 PM~16620169
> *pm sent
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...



I didn't get an answer. Can you resend.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

placed an order...sent p/m's...since last week no answer yet...p/m'd
m,and ron....


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

please do something about you phones!!! i need to place an order homies, and it doesn't even ring, just says mail box is full.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 16 2010, 10:04 AM~16628040
> *placed an order...sent p/m's...since last week no answer yet...p/m'd
> m,and ron....
> *


 :thumbsup:got your call....


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Money going out Friday or Saturday, need my final shipped price to 50314 for the tax time 2 pump setup.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 16 2010, 11:37 AM~16628967
> * please do something about you phones!!! i need to place an order homies, and it doesn't even ring, just says mail box is full.
> *


The reason for that is cause the phones are being tied up and they're answering the phones. Keep trying, they'll answer.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 16 2010, 11:37 AM~16628967
> * please do something about you phones!!! i need to place an order homies, and it doesn't even ring, just says mail box is full.
> *


sorry holms.. we are really bizy here.. you can call me direct on the other line 702-222-2112.. or jus pm me & i will get back to you asap..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66+Feb 16 2010, 06:33 AM~16626848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

How much are the slipe yoke w/spring going for?









line the 2 parts up mark your line 








cut
















and have it weld in, our shop charges 50 to do it


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:uh: :ugh:  :nicoderm:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt bmh! just ordered some more goodies today!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*"PURO FIERRO PESADO" *_</span>Generation III, Same as the above Piston but, with a massive STEEL 3/4'' block and Deep cavity STEEL backing plate, choice of #11 or #13 Marzocchi gear
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Priced @ 525.00

You can also add-on a upgrade ,that includes a Competition Gear clamp and ported gear for <span style=\'color:red\'>$50.00 more

ttt


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 15 2010, 05:06 PM~16620169
> *
> 4 1/4 ton
> :cheesy:
> ...


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 17 2010, 11:42 AM~16632128
> *"PURO FIERRO PESADO" </span>Generation III, Same as the above Piston but, with a massive STEEL 3/4'' block and Deep cavity STEEL backing plate, choice of #11 or #13 Marzocchi gear
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Priced @ 525.00
> ...


nice


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 16 2010, 05:42 PM~16632128
> *"PURO FIERRO PESADO" </span>Generation III, Same as the above Piston but, with a massive STEEL 3/4'' block and Deep cavity STEEL backing plate, choice of #11 or #13 Marzocchi gear
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Priced @ 525.00
> ...


pm'd


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

slipe yoke w/spring can it fit my 85 regal and how much pm :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Need a tax deal on some TED WEllS specials 

*Need four 8" chrome cylinders to fit on a aircraft setup ( 280 pumps) *

PM a price


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

wadd up black magic gangstas?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHATS UP ...RON..HEY LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN MY GARAGE,,,A PUMP THAT YOU BUILT ...BACK IN THE DAYS ..FOR A BIKE...STILL HAS THE R&J..STAMPED ON THE BLOCK...THATS AN ANTIQUE HOMIE..WELL IM PUTTING IT UP FOR SALE...SO HIT ME UP IF YOU WANT IT BACK PM ..AN OFFER...MEMBERS ONLY ..NC SAN DIEGO..


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

Could you guys run a deal on your 2 delta dump plumbing kits???? Let me know I need to order 2 kits real soon. Thanks


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

need a price on 2 pumps with and without dumps all chrome just pumps


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider+Feb 17 2010, 12:54 PM~16640766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size... street... comp :dunno:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

Could you guys run a deal on your 2 delta dump plumbing kits???? Let me know I need to order 2 kits real soon. Thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

bigM ask ron if the lines are gonna be polished, if not how much more. pm me with answer thanks.


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

Just might have to get that slip yoke just got some pumps for you guys hope you guy ship this week coming up.. :biggrin: cant wait to get then....Hey when are you guys getting coils in.... :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elsylient+Feb 17 2010, 04:36 PM~16642800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: soon i hope :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Pro Magic Balls*</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for *years* !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 45.00 per pair...Or 39.00 if added to any kit !!!!!

We also offer a _*UNI-BALL*_, these are a universal ball that will work with any size cylinder shaft, these can exceed a 45 degree shaft angle with-out binding on ring.
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMUNI-BALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
These balls are made off-shore and use a larger diameter housing to accomodate the bigger ball. 
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 55.00 per pair

*The Gear Clamp*, Fits Marzocchi and Rockford gears, When installed on a new gear, these clamps will Aid in the help of gear distortions, under extreme pressures !!!!! It will allow the gear to create and build more pressure with less loss of pressure from _"bleed-off"... _You'll notice faster responce and longer gear life with the Pressure clamp
35.00 each or <span style=\'color:red\'>60.00 for 2, we only have about 21 of these in stock, so hurry up and get them while they hot :biggrin: 
I will post up more item's tomorrow and this offer will start on monday (02-08-10)till we sell-out :biggrin: Also to all our wholesalers and distributors, we will have added discounts for you. Thanks everyone for your support,,,Ron @ BMH


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Ron sent you a PM im ready for the goods


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 16 2010, 01:12 PM~16629755
> *The reason for that is cause the phones are being tied up and they're answering the phones. Keep trying, they'll answer.
> *


called me back within 20 mins :dunno:


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

> ill ask :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> cool let me know ASAP... i was hoping to order these yesterday lol :biggrin:


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

ok just need to know if i have to do more mods to my rear end it i get the slip yoke..help a nicca out :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 18 2010, 06:08 PM~16654658
> *called me back within 20 mins  :dunno:
> *


sometimes you gotta keep calling back. remember theres only 2 or 3 people on the phones trying to juggle people in the show room and phones. so they'll be hellabusy. sometimes just pm Big M and he'll pm you back within the day.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 16 2010, 06:42 PM~16632128
> *"PURO FIERRO PESADO" </span>Generation III, Same as the above Piston but, with a massive STEEL 3/4'' block and Deep cavity STEEL backing plate, choice of #11 or #13 Marzocchi gear
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Priced @ 525.00
> ...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 18 2010, 09:45 PM~16656940
> *sometimes you gotta keep calling back. remember theres only 2 or 3 people on the phones trying to juggle people in the show room and phones. so they'll be hellabusy. sometimes just pm Big M and he'll pm you back within the day.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Feb 17 2010, 02:45 PM~16641787
> *WHATS UP ...RON..HEY LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN MY GARAGE,,,A PUMP THAT YOU BUILT ...BACK IN THE DAYS ..FOR A BIKE...STILL HAS THE R&J..STAMPED ON THE BLOCK...THATS AN ANTIQUE HOMIE..WELL IM PUTTING IT UP FOR SALE...SO HIT ME UP IF YOU WANT IT BACK PM ..AN OFFER...MEMBERS ONLY ..NC SAN DIEGO..
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ...HUERO...RON.......HEY SO WAS UP DO U WANT THE PUMP ..BUILT BY R&J HYDRUALICS.... :biggrin: NOW THATS OLD SCOOL...


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

Any word on a deal on the 2 delta dump plumbing kits?????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 12:34 PM~16662431
> *Any word on a deal on the 2 delta dump plumbing kits?????
> *


sry player :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: no deal's yet :nicoderm:


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 19 2010, 01:39 PM~16662483
> *sry player :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: no deal's yet :nicoderm:
> *


Dam...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 18 2010, 09:45 PM~16656940
> *sometimes you gotta keep calling back. remember theres only 2 or 3 people on the phones trying to juggle people in the show room and phones. so they'll be hellabusy. sometimes just pm Big M and he'll pm you back within the day.
> *


my bad, the post was meant for a good response. i called them and left a message, they called back within 20 mins, i honestly was expecting a call back the next day since i called late in the afternoon. big M took care of it quickly :ninja: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 19 2010, 12:58 PM~16662630
> *my bad, the post was meant for a good response. i called them and left a message, they called back within 20 mins, i honestly was expecting a call back the next day since i called late in the afternoon. big M took care of it quickly  :ninja:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's homie :biggrin: we do our best


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Lowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 12:58 PM~16662626
> *Dam...
> *


 :cheesy: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Just called and placed an order. I'm excited to try these out, in the past i've tried lowrider hydraulics, reds and cce. This is the first time i'm trying Black Magic i've heard nothing but good things. Counting the days till I recieve it lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Fucking ups took my shit to the wrong dispatch center and returned my parts to the dispatch center and wont deliver it until monday now. And they won't let me come pick it up. Now I won't be able to install the coil over until another week.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66+Feb 19 2010, 07:30 PM~16666127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: ups> :buttkick: <you :biggrin:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Feb 19 2010, 08:30 PM~16666127
> *Just called and placed an order.  I'm excited to try these out, in the past i've tried lowrider hydraulics, reds and cce.  This is the first time i'm trying Black Magic i've heard nothing but good things.  Counting the days till I recieve it lol
> *



You won't be disappointed..... :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I be at the shop tomorrow I'm already in vegas fck it we just did a road trip that's how we doit big "m" for life


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I HAVE A FRIEND THAT'S INTRESTED IN THE 2 PUMP CHROME SETUP. IS THAT STILL 925$ ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

What time u guys open so i can come bye and bug the fuk outta u guys lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

any deals on motors?, slip shafts? or adels?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for everything big M that was a good deal. Hope to see you guys here on march


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 05:17 AM~16538077
> *2 PUMP CHROME KIT</span>with choice of #8 or #10 re-designed Rockford gear,Choice of triple seal chrome cylinders (6's thru 12's) ; Deep front cup,coil-over rear cup and Pro "Magic Balls" ; #6 high pressure hoses with bite to wire fittings ; (4) chrome and polished dumps,w ith all chrome 3/8 fitting ; (4) or (6) Cole-Hersy switches
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/2pumpstreetkitchrome-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Complete kit <span style=\'color:red\'>$925.00
> ...


wats da total price shipped to 77506


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

whats up u guys dont have the complete piston pump on sale
3/4 Generation III Aluminium piston pump w/# 11 marzocchi gear and a H.D (4) feild chrome motor and billet end cap 
with hard lines n the adel dump


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy+Feb 19 2010, 08:13 PM~16666510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank's homie it nice meet'n you & the hoMies.. thank's for coming down all the way from phx :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Feb 20 2010, 12:21 AM~16668462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like the specials are keeping you guys really busy


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 22 2010, 03:01 PM~16690063
> *Looks like the specials are keeping you guys really busy
> *


:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: gota go :sprint:
me , ron, oj , jes , jorge


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Feb 21 2010, 02:38 PM~16679630
> *whats up u guys dont have the complete piston pump on sale
> 3/4 Generation III Aluminium piston pump w/# 11 marzocchi gear and a H.D (4) feild chrome motor and billet end cap
> with hard lines n the adel dump
> *


What's the price


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 03:33 PM~16690318
> *What's the price
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

BMH ARE SOME REAL ASS MOFO'S :biggrin: THE REAL BIG M IS A GOOD DUDE  
THE HOMIE TOOK MY ORDER AND WAS :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: GOOD BUSINESS CANT WAIT 4 MY SHIT :wow: THANKS M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Feb 22 2010, 05:57 PM~16691665
> *BMH ARE SOME REAL ASS MOFO'S :biggrin: THE REAL BIG M IS A GOOD DUDE
> THE HOMIE TOOK MY ORDER AND WAS :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint: GOOD BUSINESS CANT WAIT 4 MY SHIT :wow: THANKS M
> *


thank's homie.. we try our best.. i kno the phone iz bizy alot.. but there iz other ways to get ahold of us like you did with a pm to me.. then i got back asap..
thank's for your order :biggrin:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 22 2010, 07:03 PM~16691728
> *thank's homie.. we try our best.. i kno the phone iz bizy alot.. but there iz other ways to get ahold of us like you did with a pm to me.. then i got back asap..
> thank's for your order :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: KEEP IT CRACKIN BIG DOGG :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMINATOR85 (May 16, 2009)

Whats up black magic family. I WAS @ your shop in october & purchased some items that im real satisfied with. I must say the customer service was great. Can you give me a price on 3 adel IIs with polished candlesticks


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 22 2010, 06:03 PM~16691728
> *thank's homie.. we try our best.. i kno the phone iz bizy alot.. but there iz other ways to get ahold of us like you did with a pm to me.. then i got back asap..
> thank's for your order :biggrin:
> *


wassup Big M! Sam from Seattle! thanks for all the info! I will place my order in the nxt week when I get some time!


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

damn cant wait for my goods :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seven509+Feb 22 2010, 08:14 PM~16693378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Pro Magic Balls*</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for *years* !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 45.00 per pair...Or 39.00 if added to any kit !!!!!

We also offer a _*UNI-BALL*_, these are a universal ball that will work with any size cylinder shaft, these can exceed a 45 degree shaft angle with-out binding on ring.
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMUNI-BALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
These balls are made off-shore and use a larger diameter housing to accomodate the bigger ball. 
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 55.00 per pair

*The Gear Clamp*, Fits Marzocchi and Rockford gears, When installed on a new gear, these clamps will Aid in the help of gear distortions, under extreme pressures !!!!! It will allow the gear to create and build more pressure with less loss of pressure from _"bleed-off"... _You'll notice faster responce and longer gear life with the Pressure clamp
35.00 each or <span style=\'color:red\'>60.00 for 2, we only have about 21 of these in stock, so hurry up and get them while they hot :biggrin: 
I will post up more item's tomorrow and this offer will start on monday (02-08-10)till we sell-out :biggrin: Also to all our wholesalers and distributors, we will have added discounts for you. Thanks everyone for your support,,,Ron @ BMH


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

BIG M you ever get me those prices homie?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 23 2010, 05:06 PM~16703164
> *BIG M you ever get me those prices homie?
> *


pm sent homie :cheesy:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

can there be upgrades to the setup special?


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Any Adex in stock????


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Feb 23 2010, 10:49 PM~16707787
> *can there be upgrades to the setup special?
> *


Anything can be done homie :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Feb 23 2010, 10:49 PM~16707787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but we got the adel ll ready to go :cheesy: 


*
TO ALL THAT ORDERD THE KIT & WANTED COILS WE GOT EM IN STOCK & WILL 

HONOR THE PRICE FOR THE COIL UPGRADE..*


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

MAIL BOX FULL????? ANY OTHER NUMBER TO CALL I NEED SOME 4 TON'S ASAP


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Can someone please call me about my order. I have been trying to get ahold of Jess and you all have my number in a PM.


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA+Feb 24 2010, 03:09 PM~16713272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jus got em 2day..go'n out 2moro :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrrico_@Feb 24 2010, 04:55 PM~16714140
> *Damn
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 23 2010, 07:05 PM~16704454
> *pm sent homie :cheesy:
> *


dam M ur a busy guy BMH TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 24 2010, 06:46 PM~16715146
> *dam M ur a busy guy  BMH TTT    :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 24 2010, 07:20 PM~16715520
> *:run:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


thanks guys


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how much longer this sale gonna be on?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

you guys have any specials goin on adel ii super dutys? i bought 2 from you at christmas time and i need one more :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Feb 24 2010, 07:26 PM~16715586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk if we will.. but you never kno


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

How them telescopics coming along :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 24 2010, 07:20 PM~16715520
> *:run:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Can you send me a pm what the price would be for a slipyoke with a spring and powerball.

Iam driving through vegas in two weeks so I want to know how much so I can pick them up!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 25 2010, 07:03 PM~16726397
> *Can you send me a pm what the price would be for a slipyoke with a spring and powerball.
> 
> Iam driving through vegas in two weeks so I want to know how much so I can pick them up!
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Pro Magic Balls*</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for *years* !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 45.00 per pair...Or 39.00 if added to any kit !!!!!

We also offer a _*UNI-BALL*_, these are a universal ball that will work with any size cylinder shaft, these can exceed a 45 degree shaft angle with-out binding on ring.
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMUNI-BALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
These balls are made off-shore and use a larger diameter housing to accomodate the bigger ball. 
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 55.00 per pair

*The Gear Clamp*, Fits Marzocchi and Rockford gears, When installed on a new gear, these clamps will Aid in the help of gear distortions, under extreme pressures !!!!! It will allow the gear to create and build more pressure with less loss of pressure from _"bleed-off"... _You'll notice faster responce and longer gear life with the Pressure clamp
35.00 each or <span style=\'color:red\'>60.00 for 2, we only have about 21 of these in stock, so hurry up and get them while they hot :biggrin: 
I will post up more item's tomorrow and this offer will start on monday (02-08-10)till we sell-out :biggrin: Also to all our wholesalers and distributors, we will have added discounts for you. Thanks everyone for your support,,,Ron @ BMH


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

bttt :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

just did a big order thanks everyone


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 26 2010, 03:46 PM~16735573
> *bttt :cheesy:
> *


BTTT :biggrin:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 26 2010, 01:11 PM~16734001
> *Pro Magic Balls</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for years !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 77598


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC+Feb 26 2010, 05:41 PM~16736532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you want shiped :dunno:


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

yall wouldnt happen to have any sales on some lower adjustable trailing arms for a g body? if so how much?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 27 2010, 03:55 PM~16743185
> *:biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> what you want shiped :dunno:
> *


your tax special


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

2 PUMP CHROME KIT[/b][/i][/size]with choice of #8 or #10 _re-designed_ Rockford gear,Choice of triple seal chrome cylinders (6's thru 12's) ; Deep front cup,coil-over rear cup and Pro *"Magic Balls"* ; #6 high pressure hoses with bite to wire fittings ; (4) chrome and polished dumps,w ith all chrome 3/8 fitting ; (4) or (6) Cole-Hersy switches








*Complete kit* $925.00

_*3/4 Generation III*_ Aluminium piston pump w/# 11 marzocchi gear and a H.D (4) feild chrome motor and billet end cap








*Priced* @ $435.00

*Pro Magic Balls*</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for *years* !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 45.00 per pair...Or 39.00 if added to any kit !!!!!

We also offer a _*UNI-BALL*_, these are a universal ball that will work with any size cylinder shaft, these can exceed a 45 degree shaft angle with-out binding on ring.
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMUNI-BALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
These balls are made off-shore and use a larger diameter housing to accomodate the bigger ball. 
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 55.00 per pair

*The Gear Clamp*, Fits Marzocchi and Rockford gears, When installed on a new gear, these clamps will Aid in the help of gear distortions, under extreme pressures !!!!! It will allow the gear to create and build more pressure with less loss of pressure from _"bleed-off"... _You'll notice faster responce and longer gear life with the Pressure clamp
35.00 each or <span style=\'color:red\'>60.00 for 2, we only have about 21 of these in stock, so hurry up and get them while they hot :biggrin: 
I will post up more item's tomorrow and this offer will start on monday (02-08-10)till we sell-out :biggrin: Also to all our wholesalers and distributors, we will have added discounts for you. Thanks everyone for your support,,,Ron @ BMH

















Don't forget them chrome undies :biggrin:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

i been trying to call u guys to place an order but all i get is that the mailbox is full and no space to leave a message...so how am i supposed to place my order


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Mar 1 2010, 11:56 AM~16760784
> *i been trying to call u guys to place an order but all i get is that the mailbox is full and no space to leave a message...so how am i supposed to place my order
> *


CALL HOMIE!!!


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

finally got through to them :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Mar 1 2010, 12:23 PM~16761031
> *i been trying  :angry:
> *



be patient.. the products are worth the wait ask around


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KDM66+Feb 27 2010, 09:28 PM~16746043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Fittings going for chrome


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey Ron where you been holmes. tax specials must be keeping you guys busy.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! NICE ORDER COMING TO ST. LOUIS TOO!!! JESS AND THE CREW KEEP IT CRACKIN, FULL MAIL BOX AND ALL!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: 

AND I DON'T NEED NO EXTRA SMEEDIUM T-SHIRT EITHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93lincolnpimp (Nov 26, 2009)

im looking for a street charger ? how much ?


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

how much for whole kit shipped to 20616?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Mar 1 2010, 11:56 PM~16768729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

BIG M you find me any pics yet homie?

i see spike lookin into here.. you want new stuff homie?


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Mar 1 2010, 10:23 PM~16767533
> *Fittings going for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


i hope my fittings are in those boxes :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99expo+Mar 1 2010, 11:23 PM~16767533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Junior whats up Big Brah....Just been slammmed...Weout sold are inventory and cant get it in fast enough.. 77 kits in 3 weeks, plus all the custom shit...Our UPS driver brings a trailor to get it all...And now Phx this week... :biggrin: :0


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

Big mahalo to all the homies at black magic. Picked up my tax time specials setup today and can't wait to get home to start putting it in. Nothing but first class service and homies there. Will be back before I fly back home to pick a few more goodies I forgot to get.


----------



## 99expo (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's a sneak peak of a one off setup . Going to phoenix


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Mar 1 2010, 12:37 AM~16757575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam there was toooo much shiney in the shop that night :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

lookslike my slow downs! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Mar 2 2010, 09:20 PM~16778151
> *Big mahalo to all the homies at black magic. Picked up my tax time specials setup today and can't wait to get home to start putting it in. Nothing but first class service and homies there. Will be back before I fly back home to pick a few more goodies I forgot to get.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

see big M. we hook it up bro!


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

looking for a price on a 2 pump 3/4 competition setup with italian dumps, 8" and 14" cylinders. none of the fancy chrome, just your regular finish. pm me a price shipped to 93705. thanks


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99expo_@Mar 1 2010, 10:23 PM~16767533
> *Fittings going for chrome
> 
> 
> ...


Dame Ron you doing to much. :biggrin: cant wait to see my shit bling


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 2 2010, 11:25 PM~16779864
> *dam there was toooo much shiney in the shop that night  :biggrin:
> *


how much 4 the chrome kit ship to 76039 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 2 2010, 08:05 PM~16776979
> *Oh snap Tone, takin sneak attack pics in the cutttt
> Junior whats up Big Brah....Just been slammmed...Weout sold are inventory and cant get it in fast enough.. 77 kits in 3 weeks, plus all the custom shit...Our UPS driver brings a trailor to get it all...And now Phx this week... :biggrin:  :0
> *


damn bro! God's blessing you guys with all this work and keepingyou guys busy. its good to hear that you guys are doin good as always. And tell big M stop eating all them fundraiser fudge brownies. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Mar 3 2010, 04:16 PM~16786107
> *looking for a price on a 2 pump 3/4 competition setup with italian dumps, 8" and 14" cylinders.  none of the fancy chrome, just your regular finish.  pm me a price shipped to 93705.  thanks
> *


1150 2 PUMP 3/4''(VOODOO)WITH ALL 1/2'' FITTINGS AND CHECK VALVES #8 HOSES ,OIL SYSTEM DUMPS,AS YOU ASKED PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 3 2010, 06:27 PM~16787231
> *Dame Ron you doing to much. :biggrin:  cant wait to see my shit bling
> *


Just doing our part to keep it Low Ridin' homie.....Real riders keep'n it real

More we buy the better the price I can pass along, competition don't like it , but yall doooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wats really the difference between your voodoo series than your regular BMH pumps. all these years,i've never asked you that.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 4 2010, 12:44 AM~16792313
> *Just doing our part to keep it Low Ridin' homie.....Real riders keep'n it real
> 
> More we buy the better the price I can pass along, competition don't like it , but yall doooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thats for sure. :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Mar 3 2010, 06:14 PM~16787731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

BIG M... are the newer OSN pumps faster tahn the first ones now that they have the marzochis? I heard the first ones were slow like aircraft .. 

hit me back big homie.. you know im still in that market!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 4 2010, 01:03 PM~16796130
> *BIG M... are the newer OSN pumps faster tahn the first ones now that they have the marzochis? I heard the first ones were slow like aircraft ..
> 
> hit me back big homie.. you know im still in that market!
> *


yes they are.. you can hop on em now


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 4 2010, 01:10 PM~16796192
> *yes they are.. you can hop on em now
> *


OOOH shit homie.. 

not tryin to hop but not tryin to be super slow either ya dig? otherwise i wuold just do real aircraft.. 

when are we gonna see some videos? or even pics? all chrome setups.. 2 pump.. id like to see the pumps and all, everything i can find is pics of fully installed setups.. and most are hardlined to hell hard to see parts LOL


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ill try to find you some pic's homie :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*Pro Magic Balls*</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for *years* !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 45.00 per pair...Or 39.00 if added to any kit !!!!!

We also offer a _*UNI-BALL*_, these are a universal ball that will work with any size cylinder shaft, these can exceed a 45 degree shaft angle with-out binding on ring.
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMUNI-BALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
These balls are made off-shore and use a larger diameter housing to accomodate the bigger ball. 
<img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/TAXSPECIALS2010004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Priced* @ 55.00 per pair

*The Gear Clamp*, Fits Marzocchi and Rockford gears, When installed on a new gear, these clamps will Aid in the help of gear distortions, under extreme pressures !!!!! It will allow the gear to create and build more pressure with less loss of pressure from _"bleed-off"... _You'll notice faster responce and longer gear life with the Pressure clamp
35.00 each or <span style=\'color:red\'>60.00 for 2, we only have about 21 of these in stock, so hurry up and get them while they hot :biggrin: 
I will post up more item's tomorrow and this offer will start on monday (02-08-10)till we sell-out :biggrin: Also to all our wholesalers and distributors, we will have added discounts for you. Thanks everyone for your support,,,Ron @ BMH


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT

I just orderd a kit. I got right through when I called.
Thanks big M for answering my questions and helping me on my order. :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

2 PUMP CHROME KITwith choice of #8 or #10 re-designed Rockford gear,Choice of triple seal chrome cylinders (6's thru 12's) ; Deep front cup,coil-over rear cup and Pro "Magic Balls" ; #6 high pressure hoses with bite to wire fittings ; (4) chrome and polished dumps,w ith all chrome 3/8 fitting ; (4) or (6) Cole-Hersy switches

Complete kit $925.00

Price shipped to 78216 (business address)


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I PM'd you all about my order and need a response asap. 
Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz+Mar 4 2010, 03:20 PM~16797230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 4 2010, 04:15 PM~16797686
> *I PM'd you all about my order and need a response asap.
> Thanks
> *


could you resend it.. i did'nt get it player


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Perm Thanks for commin thru my *****!!! "no ****"


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99expo+Mar 3 2010, 12:16 AM~16779764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, you comin to PHX :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 4 2010, 11:01 PM~16802082
> *heres the new sneak peak, I had to change it up a bit, since you was undercover HAHA
> 
> 
> ...


i remember stevie breakin a stud on that table. looks good ron. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 5 2010, 02:01 AM~16802082
> *
> Big Tim, did they get you squared away homie???
> *


yes it is handled and I will have to make another order on Monday when you all get back from AZ.


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Recieved my Kit. Everything looks great!! Thanks.


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDER'S :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Due to the high volume of our Tax time special, we had to end the these sales, this new kit will now be offered thru our wholesale's or distributor's only !!!! These kits are to Show our appreciation and help generate more business for our W/S and Distributors.

_*2 pump 1/2" center pressure*_side returns, all large stucchi check valves, all #8 hose's ,flo-thru delta dump's 8'' thru 12 cylinders,deep cups /coil-over with powerballs.. 
Complete kit $1100.00 

_Upgrade_ to 3/4'' center pressure blocks for 50$ more..

2 pump front 3/4'' hopping pump with 3/4'' deltrol check and Y-block, oil-system dump, 1/2'' center press. pump for the rear with same large checks, 1/2'' fittings and #8 hoses as the above kit
Complete kit $1175.00

This kit will not be sold to the public from us... available only over the counter.

I will post a picture of these kits later tonite


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

GOTTA GET IN HERE AND THANK ALL THE BMH FAMILY

FOR THE GOOD SERVICE QUICK SHIPPING AND ALWAYS HELPFUL

BTW THIS IS JERRY FROM OREGON :biggrin: 


ILL BE DOING SOME MORE SMALL ORDERS SO I CAN GET THESE RIDES ON THE ROAD,,

THANKS AGAIN,,,CHICO,,


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 7 2010, 04:17 AM~16538077
> *Pro Magic Balls</span>,The same power ball we've been selling for years !!!! One of our best sellers with over 60 plus pairs in stock. These balls will allow cylinder angles of 45 degrees ,with superior strength over any on the market and come with a black oxide rust resistent finish
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAMMAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff281/BlackMagicHydraulics/DIAGRAM2MAGICBALL.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



are these prices still good?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 10 2010, 12:47 PM~16850869
> *THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDER'S :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 10 2010, 12:47 PM~16850869
> *THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDER'S :biggrin:
> *


damit boa. I JUST GOT MY MONEY.. WHEN IS THE NEXT SPECIAL???


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Need 2 chrome pumps with fittings, slow down valves, dumps, etc. . Set up is going to be used for lay and play. Pm me a price.


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Need 2 chrome pumps with fittings, slow down valves, dumps, etc. . Set up is going to be used for lay and play. Pm me a price.


----------

